# Bananas Foster



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

You have probably enjoyed this great desert, watching some guy create some fancy flames and wondered how could they make something so tasty.
Actually quite easy to make.
Here is a great recipe that I acquired from a restaurant many years ago that was known for this desert.

4 Servings:
3-4 ripe bananas (4 if slicing long ways/halves)
1/4 cup butter
1 cup firmly packed brown sugar (can use light or dark but I prefer dark)
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 cup banana liqueur
1/4 cup dark rum (the better the rum, the better the result)
1/4 slice of lime
Vanilla ice cream (four large scoops - one per serving)

1. Peel bananas and slice them or cut them in half lengthwise, whichever you prefer. Combine butter, sugar and cinnamon in a flambe pan or skillet. Place pan over low heat and cook, stirring until sugar dissolves. Stir in banana liqueur, then place bananas in pan.

2. When the banana slices or sections soften and begin to brown, add a squeeze of lime (most places don't do this but really makes a difference) and then carefully add rum. Continue to cook sauce until rum is hot, then tip pan slightly to ignite rum (may or may not ignite - doesn't matter if not for show).

3. When flames subside, lift bananas and sauce out of the pan and place over the portions of ice cream. Serve immediately.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks! I can't wait to try this out on my family!


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Excellente!! If I light my cigar in the flames will I get that sweet sugary goodness in my cigar??

But seriously, thanks, I am going to try this out!!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

cigar no baka said:


> Excellente!! If I light my cigar in the flames will I get that sweet sugary goodness in my cigar??
> 
> But seriously, thanks, I am going to try this out!!


No, but you might be without eyebrows for a couple weeks :r

This dessert sounds very good!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

love these. maybe one of my favorite desserts that doesn't involve chocolate


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

One of my co-workers is a former chef, and this is his dessert specialty...Ooh La La!! :dr


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes, that's good stuff. Change the last ingredient to: per one serving!


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Great recipe, but if you don't have the stuff you can still do it on the cheap. The butter, the brown sugar the bananas and 2 shots of bourbon. Still lights on fire and you still get the good banana flavor.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Funnymantrip said:


> Great recipe, but if you don't have the stuff you can still do it on the cheap. The butter, the brown sugar the bananas and 2 shots of bourbon. Still lights on fire and you still get the good banana flavor.


Its feakin' great, let me know when you are making it again. i get like a wild monkey when I think about bananas trip.:mn


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

I love Bananas Foster...so much I had to teach myself how to make it. The first time I made, I made it for a friend who by the end of the night had become more than that, thats another story altogether...anyhow, I decided to practice the night before...all and all, I lit my kitchen on fire...


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

A friend of mine had a Marde Gras party the Saturday before Fat Tuesday and made this. I was fighting a cold, but could still tell it was outstanding. Thanks for the recipe, might have to make it to see if it was as good as I thought it was!


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of bananas foster! That's a good recipe, identical to Brennan's with the exception of the lime juice. I'd encourage those new to the desert to leave out the lime the first time so you know what Chef Paul's classic tastes like before altering it.


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

If you're doing it for some friends in the dark, toss some cinnamon in while it's flaming and it will sparkle. I love making/eating this desert.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I had heard of Bananas Foster before but, never tasted it until tonight when I made it for the wife and I. It was great! Thanks for the Recipe/Idea!


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

great recipe Carlos. I made it today for my dad's birthday. Everyone loved it. Didn't have banana liqueur so I used some port to thin the sugar and butter, still came out great.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

TU09 said:


> I'm a huge fan of bananas foster! That's a good recipe, identical to Brennan's with the exception of the lime juice. I'd encourage those new to the desert to leave out the lime the first time so you know what Chef Paul's classic tastes like before altering it.


FYI,
The lime is a twist I got from a restaurant in Boca that we very well known for it.
What it does is that it cuts the sugar down a bit.
Doesn't really alter the flavor other than to allow you to enjoy the massive amount of sugar without being repugnant.
Don't use much - just a twist/squeeze.

Pretty much does the same as salt to sweetness.
Many great sweet recipes use salt to enhance the flavor.
Lime does the same.
Truly enhances it.

Glad you guys can enjoy this recipe.


----------

